# Ongoing Care AFter Dog Attack- Now What??



## ThornyRidgeII (Sep 28, 2013)

Just wondering about my course of treatment and looking for some advice.. The initial attack happened Tuesday morning.. vet was here by time I got home and evaluated all that survived.. please note that these are all nigerian dwarf does age 2.5-9 and a mini nubian (who would be the largest around 100lbs or a bit more).  Vet said each needed a fighting chance and gave each a 5cc dose of Twin-Pen or Combi Pen  and a 5 cc dose of Dethamethasone.  He told me to do the same thing that same night.. so Tuesday night they each got another  5cc of twin pen and deth.  The next morning each got another 5cc dose of twin pen and dethameth and vet came back to evaluate a couple... he said to not do any more twin pen or dethameth that night but to start them on the banamine and said to give a loaded dose of 1.5-2 cc... I went with the 1.5 cc dose because 2 seemed like a lot.. however they were in extreme pain!  wounds continue to drain and he did not want me covering them and wanted them open to drain (face and throat areas)  Thursday each got a dose of 5cc twin pen and 1 cc of banamine, and Friday each got a 5cc dose of twin pen and a more adequate dose of banamine based on their weight.  Today is day five for the 5cc dose of twin pen and I plan to do that only.  Done with the banamine for awhile since I have used so much.  Each goat has drank plenty of water and one is back to pretty much acting and eating normally (she was least injured- some wounds to one side of her face)  the one with the most facial trauma- eats here and there but is drinking good.. she even went to mineral feeder last night and ate some minerals.. the one with the worst throat wounds (which do continue to drain some) is eating decently and drinking.. she is full of this fluid under her skin and looks hugely puffy- vet said from neck/throat trauma/infection and will eventually go away.. she is up moving around now and also ate some minerals.  I discovered a round open wound in the upper part of one girls leg that had a couple maggots.. I flushed it using some diluted iodine water and saline then put one puff of wonderdust to maybe prevent additional flys.. it is not seeping at this time and is just a round hole in her leg.. will continue with the cleaning and flushing she only occasionally limps despite the horrific wound.  she too has neck wounds and holds her head to prevent the pain.  

Initially vet said to go at least 5 days with the twin pen.  I know that it can wreak havoc on system but their wounds are so horrific I do not want major infection to set in.. any advice on going longer or another type of antibiotic.  I have been doing twin pen sub q for the past couple days.. I do realize too it stays in system a long time..  i want to clean up face of the mininubian as it is all covered with dried blood and seepage and has some what scabbed however it is so painfl and swollen she will not even let me touch it.. no fly issues with her ..  this is just so taxing on me mentally and emotionally.. I am staying strong for them as they are definatley improved since 4 days ago.. I did not think a couple of them would make it and now they are eating some and drinking and up moving around in the barn!    What advice for care does anyone else suggest???  My vet is out until Monday-- I plan on touching base with him again then.  If I don't hear anything I will probably just continue through Sunday for sure with the twin pen.   I have the schedule on the evening rotation so shots go almost 24 hours apart at around 6-7 pm.


----------



## elevan (Sep 28, 2013)

I would continue to follow the vet's advice on care as far as medication goes.

Definitely deal with any fly / maggot issues that you come across by flushing them from the wounds.  Ask your vet about what he recommends to keep the flies out of the wounds to prevent maggots when you talk to him on Monday.

Keep flushing the wounds so that they can drain properly and heal from the inside out.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 28, 2013)

I would continue the Penicillin until you talk to your vet on Monday. Dog bites can be so infectious.

I'm so sorry about what happened.


----------

